# Solved: Can't rename .avi files



## RPT (Nov 8, 2002)

When I click on to delete or rename an .avi file, I get the message that "it is being used by another person or program". These files are not being made available through any P2P program. When I want to delete one of these files I'm using a handy little application that does that when the computer reboots, but I seem to recall that there was a way to bypass that "being used .." message to delete or rename. Can anyone help?
Many thanks!!


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi RPT,

Check the replies on this site (2nd and third from bottom of page.)

http://help.lockergnome.com/lofiversion/index.php/t30574.html

And see here :

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Windows-XP-AVI-Fix--build-Download-16745.html

If no luck - post back here.

Hope you get it sorted out.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

To solve this problem all you have to do is the following:

1. Run: regedt32
2. Go to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\.avi\shellex\PropertyHandler
3. Export the key (if you care to).
4. Delete the "Default" value which should be "{87D62D94-71B3-4b9a-9489-5FE6850DC73E}"

You will no longer have the second page of properties displaying the AVI file information such as width, height, bitrate etc. But its a small price to pay. Many other apps can supply you with this information if you need it (any video editing software, which is really the only use for that information, anyway).


----------



## RPT (Nov 8, 2002)

Thans for your suggestions, guys. I've managed to solve the problem. RSM123, I think the application in the second link in your post does the same thing that you suggested, Elvandil. Anyway, Many thanks to both of you!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's good news. Explorer will just keep searching for information it will never find. I guess MS never expected that avi's would get corrupted or be incomplete!

Thanks for the followup.


----------

